# Summer Laborer needed



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking for someone to work helping landscaping and sometimes helping the lawn crew. Duties will include help with; planting, cleanups (fall, spring and storm), aeration and dethatching, bed maintenance, tree and shrub trimming, hardscaping and more. Plenty of opportunity to move up for someone who is eager to learn and educates themselves in the different aspects of landscaping. We are a year round company with snow removal work available in the winter. Must be available to work weekends when inclimate weather prohibits work during weekdays.

Competitive wages based on experience.
Commisions paid on any sales made by employees.

Please reply to;
[email protected]


----------

